# جاااااااااامد :)



## soso a (7 فبراير 2015)




----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 فبراير 2015)

:new6::new6::new6::new6:

*أية يا ثوثو ...انتى سيبتى البت ( زفتة )
ومسكتى فى Under بن شداد ؟**
بس عيل فقرررر

كله ذنب عمو بتاع الكفتة 
*
*:new6::new6::new6::new6:*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 فبراير 2015)

*فيه حاجة لفتت نظرى 

إزاى يبقى إمتحان إنجليزى و السؤال يبقى مكتوب بالعربى 

*​


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2015)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *فيه حاجة لفتت نظرى
> 
> إزاى يبقى إمتحان إنجليزى و السؤال يبقى مكتوب بالعربى
> 
> *​



عادى 

فى وزاره التربيه والتعليم تلاقى ايه حاجه 
كل حاجه ممكنه


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2015)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> :new6::new6::new6::new6:
> 
> *أية يا ثوثو ...انتى سيبتى البت ( زفتة )
> ومسكتى فى Under بن شداد ؟**
> ...




ههههههههههه

بتاع الكفته جاله تسمم من كتر اكلها 

ههههههههههه

انا بتفرج وبفرجكوا معايا 

غلطانه يعنى 

:close_tem:close_tem:close_tem


----------



## ElMaravilla (23 مارس 2015)

احلى شي  As for في اليد هههههههه


----------



## soso a (23 مارس 2015)

ElMaravilla قال:


> احلى شي  As for في اليد هههههههه





ميرسى نورت الموضوع


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (24 مارس 2015)

دي دعابه من حد فاضي 

ركزو في كله اليوم بخط الطالب و اليوم بخط المدرس 
وركزو في الكلام الانجليزي نفس اسلوب الكتابه 
الورقه كلها كتبها شخص واحد بالتصحيح بتاعها


----------



## soso a (26 مارس 2015)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> دي دعابه من حد فاضي
> 
> ركزو في كله اليوم بخط الطالب و اليوم بخط المدرس
> وركزو في الكلام الانجليزي نفس اسلوب الكتابه
> الورقه كلها كتبها شخص واحد بالتصحيح بتاعها



ممكن كل شئ جايز 

انا نقلها من الفيس 

:t39::t39::t39:


----------



## كليماندوس (12 فبراير 2016)

Under بن شداد !!!

هوا دا اللى فهمنى الموضوع من اصلو

لكن فى الاخير - موضوع جميل و مبهج 

شكرا على " الافتكاسات " الجميلة - و ربنا يباركك


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (12 فبراير 2016)

فنان من ألفها
لانه متجيش من ولد فى سنة رابعة
شكرا


----------



## مينا اميل كامل (25 مايو 2016)

لا انا ليا راي تاني ف
under
دي

اندر و لطف

فهمتيني

قدر و لطف يعني


----------



## soso a (25 مايو 2016)

ميرسى ليكم 
نورتوا الموضوع


----------

